# y manual?



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

newagegto.com says that the gto engineers said that the automatic has slightly faster acceleration than the manual. i haven't learned to drive a manual yet, so i was just wondering what the benefit is of getting a manual other than gas mileage. thanks.


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

It really comes down to personal preference. I like the manual because

1. I think it is more fun to drive.
2. Slightly better gas mileage.
3. Generally less prone to break and cheaper to fix.
4. Likely better resale value in this type of car.
5. More wow factor from people looking at the car.
6. Car is $400 or so less when you net out the M6 vs gas guzzler tax.

But to each his/her own. No matter what the tranny, all GTOs are terrific cars.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

Volley said:


> It really comes down to personal preference. I like the manual because



2. Slightly better gas mileage.

4 mpg better equals to, based on 15k miles a year- 150 less gallons=$  292.50


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

You can make an auto faster with higher stall, and shift kits. But the things Volley posted are true, I for one, would only buy an auto in a daily driver, or a truck. In a sports car, a Manual is best. (Unless you are running 10's or less) They're much more fun to drive, learn, and you'll see.

How granny does a newer auto vette look? When I see an auto sports-car, I think of an old lady, that wanted something sporty, but something she could easily drive.


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

If your looking for economy buy a hybrid or something . I always hated how in a 4 speed automatic i would seem to not be able to get in the right gear. Like if i was in 4th gear at a certain speed 2nd gear would rev too high and 3rd would rev too low to get good pickup. I had an autostick so i could select gears. With 6 gears you have a better choice. Of course my last car a 6 cyl I guess the LS1 has a flat tourque curve so maybe the 4 speed is ok. There were other posts about not being able to get it in the right gear though when a guy was racing a wrx.

-Frank


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

Volley said:


> It really comes down to personal preference. I like the manual because
> 
> 1. I think it is more fun to drive.
> 2. Slightly better gas mileage.
> ...


On #5, why does it have more "wow factor"? I mean, what goes through peoples' heads to make them think "wow" when they notice that a car is manual?
there has to be some kind of major horrible setback that automatics have with performance. people ALWAYS make fun of me for having an automatic. EVERYONE says i'm a ricer because my car is automatic. also, when websites test 0-60 times, they always choose manual. if they're trying to get the best 0-60 time, why would they choose manual? thanks and sorry for making such a big deal out of this.


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

In the old days (I'm such a dinosaur) automatics were very inefficient in the amount of power they transmitted and shifting speed and they were always much slower than the same car with a manual. Even though the newer automatics have fixed most of that, the perception is still there (I myself doubt the GM guys claim that the auto is faster). Back then, most manuals were only three speed and then the four speeds made for a wow factor. Then came the five speeds and now the six speeds with even more wow factor.

My advice - 1) enjoy what you have, 2) learn to drive a manual as soon as you can so you will be able to have either one and 3) don't worry what other people say about your car. There will always be somebody who has a newer, faster or cooler car or wants to debate the merits of one car over another. that's part of the fun.


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

The choice of a manual or automatic may be determined by where one lives. If I lived in a large city I would probably get an automatic. I have been stuck in traffic jams with a manual and can surely see the instant benefits of an automatic.

On the other hand, if you live in an area with little traffic, I find that a manual is much more fun. I like to shift, to blip the throttle on down shifts for a perfectly matched shift (occasionally happens), to heel and toe (not easy on the GT0), to be able to select whichever gear I think is appropriate, etc.

If the GTO automatic was at least a five speed, it would also have made my decision a little tougher. In today's market, four speed automatics are yesterday's news. Even my very basic Mazda Tribute has a five speed automatic. This is one area where GM has lagged behind for both the Corvette and the GTO. They deserve better!


----------



## radandy (Dec 26, 2004)

Because you can't side-step the clutch at 4 grand in second in an auto...


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

There are only a handful of cars that are quicker with a traditional auto over a manual. Some of the newer sequential autos are making great head room and have milisecond shifts and little power loss. The '05 GTO has been shown to be equal if not faster with the auto and the same for some of the other LS1 based cars. These cars do benefit from a ton of torque and can handle a higher stall speed unlike an auto on a 4cyl.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

jerhofer said:


> The choice of a manual or automatic may be determined by where one lives. If I lived in a large city (never happen!), I would probably get an automatic. I have been stuck in traffic jams with a manual and can surely see the instant benefits of an automatic.


If I lived in the sticks (never happen!) I would drive a manual. I live in a large city (NYC) and drive a manual.  

I guess it comes down to personal preference. I don't care about a tenth of a second here or there. I enjoy driving a manual. I also drive automatics, I just like a manual better in a sporty/sports car, and automatics in sedans.


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

My GTO is an M6 and I have a 93 T/A that I drag race, it is an A4. I prefer a manual over an auto. I might even switch the T/A to a M6. I went without a manual car for about three years, I will never be without one again, tooooo much fun to drive.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

6spdgoat said:


> My GTO is an M6 and I have a 93 T/A that I drag race, it is an A4. I prefer a manual over an auto. I might even switch the T/A to a M6. I went without a manual car for about three years, I will never be without one again, tooooo much fun to drive.



Sell the 93, buy my six speed 93 Z28 with suspension mods and start all over again!


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

*new info*

i just got some new info from my brother. he has a 2004 cobra. i told him that the 05 GTO automatic might be faster than the manual and he said that's wrong. he says that if you use a manual the correct way, you will always be very slightly slower than an automatic, but you're not supposed to use a manual the correct way. he says you're supposed to "power shift". something like holding down the gas while simultaneously kicking the clutch and shifting quickly. he says that will eventually break the clutch, but that is how a manual is faster than an automatic...by damaging your car a little bit. anyone know if this is true? thanks


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

I was without a manual for almost 10 years after driving nothing but manual for 5. (Hey...I'm young :lol: ). Boy did I miss having a manual. After talking the wife into the manual (she can't drive it - yet), I will likely never again get a car with an auto as my driver. Not only is it just plainly more fun, but the control you have over the engine with a manual is worth the "inconvenience" (my wifes description) of having to use the clutch.


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

Tom,
I saw your post on another sit for your 93, its very nice! I have way to much money in my 93 T/A to ever sell it, I'll just keep dumping more money in it to make it faster. I'm hoping it will run a low 12 or high 11 this year. Might do an OBDII converstion so I can use a higher stall, 2800 vig is not enough for my car.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

6spdgoat said:


> Tom,
> I saw your post on another sit for your 93, its very nice! I have way to much money in my 93 T/A to ever sell it, I'll just keep dumping more money in it to make it faster. I'm hoping it will run a low 12 or high 11 this year. Might do an OBDII converstion so I can use a higher stall, 2800 vig is not enough for my car.


I figured, but it was worth a try. May eBay it next week. Tired of tire kickers.


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

Volley - again, I can't agree with you more. You know your stuff.

Chris - Wow factor.... trying to think of it, and put it into words. 

We all know the sound of a muffstain (mustang) You know when it's shifting (referring to a manual) Manuals just sound mean. When I look at a mustang, and I see an auto (mustang, camaro, whatever) it looks boring, my daily driver is an auto, I buy I sports car, I wanna put a short throw shifter in there, I wanna bring up the "R's" right up to the rev limiter. 

Keep in mind, changing the fluid id much easier to.

A lot less to go wrong with a manual.

It's cool to pull up next to someone and give it a rev without have to put it into neutral, or power-brake


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Clevite 77 said:


> Volley - again, I can't agree with you more. You know your stuff.
> 
> Chris - Wow factor.... trying to think of it, and put it into words.
> 
> ...


Because clicking the shifter forward in an A4 is so difficult.


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

djdub said:


> Because clicking the shifter forward in an A4 is so difficult.



Sorry if I have offended anyone with my opinion. The last thing I want to do is start an arguement. Especially in a forum.

If you like an auto, buy an auto, if you want a manual, buy a manual


----------

